# irritation and chafing



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I get terrible irritation from going so much. Not to be too gross, but sweating makes matters worse. I should also add that I'm a guy so we do sweat more. I have used some salve my doctor recommended but hate the greasy feel and was wondering if anyone has tried Goldbond Medicated Powder. Is it OK for use in that area? I'm going on a trip where I'll be doing a lot of walking and know from experience the pain can be almost intolerable. Any suggestions?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have never tried the powder. I use a teatree oil based moisturizing cream. The teatree makes for a better cleanup--it penetrates into any remaining stuff, which is especially nice if there is some fissuring in the rectal area--, as well as killing some of the bacteria. It also seems to cut down on the severe itching which has been my main problem in that area.Mark


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Also, get the flushable wipes or the "grown up" ones with witch hazel. It is easier on the area. I am a woman and I sweat a TON. Perhaps it comes with IBS.


----------



## IceManTX (May 25, 2007)

Definately get wipes. Tucks has witch hazel in it. I usually use nice thick baby wipes at home or the flushable All-Purpose wipes when I'm on the road. Preperation H also makes a wipe in a smaller travel pack as well.I never thought of using wipes before. But once you have a kid you realize that those things feel pretty darn soft and are MUCH more preferred over tissue paper. I keep wipes with me wherever I go and I NEVER use toilet paper anymore. The wipes make you just feel so much cleaner and they are gentle. I also notice that they help me with sweating down there. I don't know how. I know if I use dry paper then I sweat a lot and I am uncomfortable the rest of the day. But after a refreshing wet wipe I don't sweat much down there. Like I said, I have no clue why this is, but it's true.Also, Prep H cream helps me tons when I'm swollen and itching. For external itching I've also used cortisone cream or neosporin and that seems to work well.


----------



## TimidTummy (May 31, 2007)

You can also ask your doctor for a prescription for a combination steroid/analgesic cream. It worked wonders for me, along with the flushable wipes and warm water baths. Very soothing!


----------



## TimidTummy (May 31, 2007)

I forgot to add: be careful with Neosporin. I wouldn't use it in the anal area. About 25% of people will develop a contact dermatitis (poison-ivy-like reaction) to neomycin, and that is one area where you definitely do NOT want itchy burning vesicles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceManTX (May 25, 2007)

YIKES!!Thank god that never happened to me. I will scratch that one (neosporin) off my list of soothing cremes.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

You can also use 100% corn starch powder. That helps alot. Now, don't laugh, but you can also buy Monistat chaf relief powder gel. It is awesome for the "bikini" line for women and the groin area for men. It literally turns into this soft powdery stuff and feels great. Not for rectal use. Sorry if that was TMI!!


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

Sweating isn't that big a problem for me, but mine is after a really bad time, like its water shooting out, it burns burns burns. And I even scream sometimes. What the heck should I use that's sensitive enough down there? I can't even ask my doctor, it's too embarrassing.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I love my preperation H wipes. I still use toilet paper to clean up most of the mess because the wipes are expensive and I don't want to use multiples! But I still use them after almost every BM. I feel so much better afterwards, and the irritation has been helped a lot. I get in a bad mood if I'm out and realize I don't have them! lol


----------



## SoreInFL (Jun 10, 2007)

Balneol Lotion which is OTC is great as well....


----------



## John2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I second the Balneol lotion (it is expensive). zinc oxide 20% works also. I would like to find something better than both of those though.


----------



## ibs-janet (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Prep H wipes. If you want to save money, buy a bottle of witch hazel and dampen a wad of toilet paper with it. It's not as tidy as the wipes, but it works when the wipes are out or if you just can't afford them.Gold bond powder in the green bottle (i think it's extra strength) works great for the chaffing pain.good luck.Janet


----------



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I've been using a cream called Ziro by Zenmed- it's pretty good but it is expensive and I've only been able to buy it at the Zenmed site and so you have to pay for shipping. I've also sometimes used fragrance free Neutrogena skin lotion or even the heavy hand cream. I also often use a suppository called Calmol 4 which I buy on Ebay- they contain Cocoa butter and zinc oxide. Whenever I use the Calmol 4 I always apply one of the creams first so it goes in easier and more comfortably.


----------

